# Looking for good TRUCK photo spot in ATLANTA



## initial_eg (May 8, 2010)

I have been charged with doing a photo shoot for one of the trucks from my work. I've been into photography for years, but I've never done a car specific shoot. I need some grungy industrial or rugged scenic spot(s). I don't plan on using these perhaps coveted photo spots hardly ever, so you don't have to hide them from me... that said, anyone good at photography and bored this Sunday afternoon?... I have a very very cool subject I'm shooting, I guarantee you've never seen anything like it.

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## TheSolicitor (May 8, 2010)

Call some of the folks at SCAD's campus, there in Atlanta.  I participated in a Lambo shoot in one of their parking garages.  It seemed to turn out well...


----------

